# sig pics?



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Please move if needs be;

How do you get pic's at the bottom of page  sorry if this is somewhere obvious but i can't find it :!:

Thanks in advance


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

See sticky post in Off Topic (at the top) :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

> Can I post Images?
> Images can indeed be shown in your posts. However, there is no facility at present for uploading images directly to this board. Therefore you must link to an image stored on a publicly accessible web server, e.g. http://www.some-unknown-place.net/my-picture.gif. You cannot link to pictures stored on your own PC (unless it is a publicly accessible server) nor to images stored behind authentication mechanisms such as Hotmail or Yahoo mailboxes, password-protected sites, etc. To display the image use either the BBCode tag or appropriate HTML (if allowed).
> [/quote]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

But please note that you can store images here - click the http://www.********.co.uk/images/tt06-extras.gif button up near the top of the page 

You need to create a logon into the gallery, just go to the bottom of the page and honk the horn 

If you get stuck, feel free to IM me


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

the way to do it is to use the bb code. i.e

get the picture you want to use, must be on the internet or in your gallery and type









that should work, it did for me,


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice one DIRY

Finally managed to get a piccy up!

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

AAAAAAAArrrrrrrrrGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

L7C

this is what is in my signature field - after I uploaded an image to the gallery:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nando ... %20038.JPG

Put an







after

Hope this helps
Ryan


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

this is the (cut down) code for mine 


```
[b]South Wales Rep. email: [email protected][/b]
[img]http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-6/752908/145mph.jpg[/img] 5.5K Revs, 145mph :P LEGALLY :P But - in D :oops: 
Must try harder next time ;)
```
the bit for the pic is the

```
[img]http://www.whateveryourpictureiscalled[/img]
```
[/code]


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Didnt realise there was a code button


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok now i can't access the page i just created in extra's [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I've been around here tooooo long


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

testinghttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/l7ctt/indexhtm.jpg


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can see it now! you're gonna get flack from the polishers over that tho' :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

what's polish :?: :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL - what's a hosepipe more like! :lol:

looking good - you now just need to copy and paste that code into your sig line


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS - thread here -> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 2&start=90 where you can play with sig lines


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

test again?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

:!: :!: :!: iv'e finally sussed it [smiley=freak.gif] now i feel iv'e expressed myself


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

VERY nice!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I just cant stop myself now


----------

